# Are we the first people in the UK to buy a Cityvan?



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes folks, we've gone and bought one! Delivery 19/11.

Not quite as much an impulse purchase as our two previous purchases - "Eddie" the Eldis Eclipse bought at a car boot sale and the Adria Stargo bought at the '07 Peterboro show. This time we took all of.......5 days....to make the decision.

It was the layout of the Cityvan 60H that swung it for us. After 9 months virtually full-timing we knew what we wanted - drop down bed and good lounging either side of a table. At 6m long and RHD Mrs HBD will be able to drive it too!

OK, I know there have been comments about build quality and it has to be admitted that at under £35k on the road its no Hymer but now we are back to living in bricks and mortar and doing the day job again for another year or (hopefully less) it will be perfect for weekends at Cromer and a couple of longer tours to la belle france.

So, is there anyone else out there with one? Our delaer admits that it is the first one they have sold and I'm pretty sure its been on their forecourt since spring. We have only ever seen three other Adria Stargo's so perhaps buying the unusual is our forte. The funny thing about the Stargo is that it never had a name, unlike our first van Eddie. New Cityvan has a name already - "UGLY"

Full report will follow after shake down trip!

HBD


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

*city van*

im sure we were parked next to one at the pickering show they look more like an american delivery van like ups who have the funny shaped brown vans for delivering parcels good luck with your purchase


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cityvan*

Hi

I had a good shufty around one - see here

I really liked it and can remember well the large wardrobe storage area.

The van that cam onto site was a metallic grey/maybe pale blue colour.

Russell


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Pilote say that they've been disappointed with the pan-European sales of the Cityvan. The ones we examined at the Dusseldorf Messe in September (2008) were much better build quality than the first ones we saw about a year earlier. I hope that your purchase is from the later batch.

I'd have been reticent about buying them when they first came out but both Mrs T and I really like the 60H variant - it's really roomy and comfortable; warm to the eyes; and remarkably spacious for a sub-6m motorhome.

I'm sure that this type of innovation is the future of motorhoming as motoring costs continue to climb faster than salaries - it's just a shame that Pilote haven't been a bit bolder with the exterior to stop it looking as if Bob the Builder has taken up camping (apologies to all builders out there.... :? )

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I looked at them at the 2007 NEC show; especially the longest one with the bathroom at the back, is that yours? Just the layout we would want, and the same size as our Galaxy 240, but I was disappointed with the fact that there were no outside lockers. There could have been some provision for this - maybe they were cost cutting, or just hadn't thought it through. And yes, they looked like a parcel van, but something different from the usual euro lookalikes. :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

houseboatdream said:


> Yes folks, we've gone and bought one! Delivery 19/11.
> 
> Not quite as much an impulse purchase as our two previous purchases - "Eddie" the Eldis Eclipse bought at a car boot sale and the Adria Stargo bought at the '07 Peterboro show. This time we took all of.......5 days....to make the decision.
> 
> ...


Hi HBD,

Chris and Meli the owners of Vicarious Books have had their City van since June and for their job it's excellent with a good payload..

I just hope neither of you are tall 8O as you will have problems using the kitchen sink.

Regards

Don


----------



## houseboatdream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

Well, we are both shorties so no issues there!

The lack of outside lockers did come up, there is one which will be OK for electric leads. But there is loads of inside storage and I plan to line all the cupboards and drawers with some protective stuff you can get in Ikea.

We are downsizing from a huge garage and have got rid of a load of stuff, but most of it we never really used. After 9 months or so in the other van we realised that we had accumulated lots of things that we never used. Whoever buys the Stargo will get lots of extras, in fact the 'van would be great for over winter in Spain -just not right for us any more.

Yes - you are right about the delivery 'van. When I first saw it I said it looked just like a UPS delivery 'van. We now like the fact it doesn't look like every other white coachbuilt, however you can see where we got the name UGLY from!

Only 13 days to go.......


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just been pointed to this forum ( thanks ).

have you any update on the city van?

How has it been performing since you have had it ?


----------

